
‘Age of Tech’ Is Over - 127001brewer
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/01/is-the-age-of-tech-over/580504/
======
throwaway98121
The author’s thesis, to my understanding, is that because big tech isn’t
trading at a huge premium that it was before, it is now dead. This is a huge
stretch and clickbait garbage if I can be honest.

I mostly buy index funds but do have positions in Microsoft, Amazon, Apple,
and Facebook. I’m net positive on all of them. I think Apple and FB are the
only ones I’m in red on, and only for what I bought in them last year.

Big tech is far from dead. I’m by no means an expert, but Microsoft is solid
all the way around. On paper at least, FB is actually very strong, despite the
negative press (which they deserve IMO), Amazon has been becoming more and
more profitable, etc.

------
Isamu
And the 'Age of Clickbait' has only just begun.

